# Aguascalientes Mx



## Samuel Molina

Con la finalidad de tener contacto con choferes en la ciudad de Aguascalientes Mx, y compartir ideas, experiencias, quejas y sugerencias. Ayudemos a que éste negocio funcione para todos!


----------

